# degus neutering costs?



## ohirome (Feb 14, 2009)

hey guys!

might be taking in a pair of degus this weekend and was wondering how much its cost any of you degu fanatics to neuter a male? 

thanks!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It varies. Your best bet is to phone all of the local vets around you and ask for a price


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

sorry cant help you there i have never looked into it


----------



## ohirome (Feb 14, 2009)

Ive been advised of one about 5 minutes away but having read up a bit more on it, I dont think ill bother. The impression I get is that theyre not normal rodent breeders in that they arnt constantly up to the naughties popping out 10 babies a week lol.

The girl who is looking to rehome them has worked at pets at home for a few years so shes giving me lots of great advice.  But yeah, ill probably avoid spaying for now!


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

well if your worried about having babies (about 4 litters a yr) then get a same sex pair, if you do get a male and female then you will need to split them up every now and then giving the female a break as the male will inpregnate her as soon as she has had her litter


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

just be aware there is alot of degus looking for home that were bought as pets and are now unwanted so you have to think hard bout breeding them!!!


----------



## ohirome (Feb 14, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> just be aware there is alot of degus looking for home that were bought as pets and are now unwanted so you have to think hard bout breeding them!!!


Thats a very fair point. The degus im taking in are being rehomed as a male and female pair so I probably will end up having him spayed after all.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

cool sounds like a good idea to me wont be long before my male get done


----------



## ohirome (Feb 14, 2009)

apparently, a vasectomy is a safer and more routine operation on degus so im going to look into that instead! picking them up tommorow so will post pics!


----------

